# Big Cats In Pensacola



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A buddy of mine sent me this picture from up around the Chumuckla area northern part of Escambia river close to jay he said, the cat was was 46.5lbs they said they got him on a bush hook along with a few others..


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yowzaa! Some good meat on that one! Looks like he was noodling and it wouldn't let go!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats is for sure a stud.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I bet i could fit my head in his mouth lol


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

holy moley. What a pig!


----------

